# ER Level



## livnitlarge (Dec 12, 2008)

I am new to ER coding and was taught that under Complexity/Medical Decision Making:  most encounters done in ER *are* "new problem to examiner; add'l work-up planned"; because they are almost always ordering X-rays, labs, ect......I was just informed that the *"add'l w/u"* is what is done *OUTSIDE* of the ER.  Any comments would be appreciated.

TIA,
M Wood


----------



## lrhoward (Dec 12, 2008)

Any encounter done in the ER is considered new problem w/ additional work-up. Hope this helps


----------



## cknittle (Jan 29, 2010)

*ER # of DX or TX options*



lrhoward said:


> Any encounter done in the ER is considered new problem w/ additional work-up. Hope this helps



Hello Ms. Howard,
I do not give every encounter in ER the additional work-up. If a patient was seen and treated, then recommended follow-up with PCP, then I would give "no additional workup planned".


----------



## kak6 (Feb 3, 2010)

When the physician says follow up with PCP in 3 days if not improving this is not additional work up. However if they say contacted PCP and appointment Mon. morning @ 9am this is additional work up planned and should be used.


----------

